
Is “friendship” meaning same for all world? - acabami
http://www.paradict.com/title?id=140
======
Cephlin
In English and in France we use a bunch of different words that kind of
quantify levels of friendship. This means that the word friendship is already
subjective within a particular language.

Here a some of the words:

My friend, my palm, my buddy, my chum, my bff, my mate

Mon ami, mon pot, mon copain, mon camarade, mon familier

Here are some references to show how they relate to each other:
[http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/reverse/friend](http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/reverse/friend)
[http://www.wordreference.com/fren/reverse/pote](http://www.wordreference.com/fren/reverse/pote)

Also there is a difference between a female friendship and male friendship
usually. Men friends with other men barely talk about their problem, they're
usually hanging out to escape their problems. I can't speak for women
categorically but I feel they're more likely to discuss their issues with
their female friends than men.

There are far more factors in play too, such as culture, friends in the
Australia for example may call each other cunts but in the USA that would
probably not be a friendly thing to do even with your pals.

My overarching point being that friendship means many things to many different
people, regardless of even leaving a country, language or culture. So given
the context of the world, it clearly has varying meanings.

~~~
laumars
In what kind of detail? We have multiple terms of friendship too albeit many
slang and likely less beautiful than the French language:

    
    
       associate
       acquaintance
       colleague
       school / work / etc mate
       friend
       homegirl / homeboy
       comrade
       wingman
       best friend (plus similar slang like "bezzie" and "bff")
       confidant
       companion
       girlfriend / boyfriend
       partner / wife / husband
       soul mate
    

...plus many more I've not thought of.

~~~
tzs
> ...plus many more I've not thought of

Several more are in one scene of one Simpsons episode [1]. Homer is trying to
determine who his soul mate is, and goes into Moe's thinking it might be
Barney.

Barney said that he was more of a chum.

Homer turned to Lenny, who said he was a crony.

Carl said he was an acquaintance.

Other people at the bar said colleague, sympathizer, compadre, associate, and
contemporary.

Finally, Homer turns to Moe, who unleashes the perfect term for many modern
friendships: "I'm a well-wisher in that I don't wish you any specific harm".

[1] Season 8, Episode 9, "The Mysterious Voyage of Homer" (3F24).

------
kppiskingpp
In theory yes, how it actually develops no. Friendship in Brazil is really
close and intimate, in Ireland is a casual every now and then encounter.

~~~
Y_Y
That's a strange thing to say. In my experience having friends in Ireland is
just like having friends in any other country.

~~~
laumars
I think he means the definition of friendships can be broader or more intimate
depending on the language.

~~~
Cephlin
He never mentioned language, he mentioned nationality though.

~~~
laumars
I just assumed he discussed nationalities with regards to regional
colloquialisms. Much like you're assumed he was discussing regional social
attitudes.

------
burasimi
I think it has different meanings not only for countries but also for people

